# MKmods, help needed



## lilkiduno (Aug 20, 2008)

i need to know if i can use a jet fighter type switch for my power switch?

this was my initail plan to wire a jet fighter type toggle switch as my main power switch would i have to do a hidden push button switch and the jet fighter switch between them for it to work?


i would be VERY greatful for your help

im a first time modder


----------



## kodex (Aug 20, 2008)

Any way that you bridge the connection between the two header pins will turn on the computer.  I've used a screwdriver a few times, and it works fine.  To turn your computer off, flip the toggle switch back off and on again.

Actually, I would suggest flipping the switch off after starting your computer.  I don't really know if the sustained current would do anything to your motherboard.  Probably not, but I'm not an electrical engineer.


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 20, 2008)

i've often wondered about using toggle switches for power buttons. my guess is that it might do something unexpected, like cause it to shut down again, since holding down the push button normally tells it to shut down after 5 seconds. the old AT motherboards used your idea; you pushed once to turn it on, then after shutdown in Windows, you'd have to press it again to properly cut power to your machine.


----------



## Namslas90 (Aug 20, 2008)

You will need a "Momentary ON" type toggle switch.  They are available, thought you may have to swap out the switch covers.

One example of a switch that will work;
http://www.drillspot.com/products/44091/Carlingswitch_6FC54-73_Toggle_Switch


----------



## lilkiduno (Aug 20, 2008)

i understand from the few articles i have read that i would have to install a push button power switch...

if i were to run a push button power switch. and run a toggle switch in line with a toggle switch to as a open closed switch to the push button, then if i iwere to keep the push button switch on at all times then the toggle switch for the main power off/ on, wouldn't i?

i plan on running a cluster of toggle switches to control the power of the whole computer and the led strips....

thank you very much for your help


----------



## kodex (Aug 21, 2008)

A toggle switch will work fine, you just have to put it back to the off postion after your computer turns on.


----------



## lilkiduno (Aug 21, 2008)

kodex said:


> A toggle switch will work fine, you just have to put it back to the off postion after your computer turns on.



but wouldn't that shut my system off?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 21, 2008)

Use a push button and the toggle switch,you can flick the toggle switch on and press the button to power on,leaving the toggle switch in th on position.







As an example.


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 21, 2008)

lilkiduno said:


> but wouldn't that shut my system off?



No it should work OK..leaving it switched ON would probably turn your PC OFF as Chryonn has already said



			
				Chryonn said:
			
		

> my guess is that it might do something unexpected, like cause it to shut down again, since holding down the push button normally tells it to shut down after 5 seconds.


----------



## lilkiduno (Aug 22, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> No it should work OK..leaving it switched ON would probably turn your PC OFF as Chryonn has already said



hey bud thats what i thought, thats the whole reason i started this form was thinking it would shut itself off... i do realize what i have been told, but if i position in into on and then back to off that would shut off the power running to it, wouldn't it... that the whole question i was asking, because if you leave it on the on position it would restart it.

but i kinda see where your coming from about shuting it back off and i will try just the toggle switch first, if all gose right i won't need a hiddin AUX switch


----------



## lilkiduno (Aug 22, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Use a push button and the toggle switch,you can flick the toggle switch on and press the button to power on,leaving the toggle switch in th on position.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you this was my thought and hidding the AUX button inside my case and always leaving it on the on position


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 22, 2008)

lilkiduno said:


> hey bud thats what i thought, thats the whole reason i started this form was thinking it would shut itself off... i do realize what i have been told, but if i position in into on and then back to off that would shut off the power running to it, wouldn't it... that the whole question i was asking, because if you leave it on the on position it would restart it.
> 
> but i kinda see where your coming from about shuting it back off and i will try just the toggle switch first, if all gose right i won't need a hiddin AUX switch



Modern ATX style motherboards need a momentary switch. If you use a toggle type and leave it in the on position it is just like holding the power switch in. Causing the motherboard to do a hard power-down versus a windows shutdown. No the system would not restart but stay turned off.

PS: Please don't take offense. I am not trying to make you sound n00b-ish at all. Just isn't me.


----------



## lilkiduno (Aug 22, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Modern ATX style motherboards need a momentary switch. If you use a toggle type and leave it in the on position it is just like holding the power switch in. Causing the motherboard to do a hard power-down versus a windows shutdown. No the system would not restart but stay turned off.
> 
> PS: Please don't take offense. I am not trying to make you sound n00b-ish at all. Just isn't me.



no thats no problem at all. i am a n00b modder and thats why i decided to start this thread so i can get my mod done, and have it lookin good!

so what you are saying is that in oder for me to have a toggle switch i still need to have a push button switch...

so i have to run by toggle switch in-line with the power switch like the kill switch on a car right?

please reply asap


----------



## lilkiduno (Aug 22, 2008)

hey i have a question to all the modders and over clockers out on this fourm... what is the best thermal grease to buy? i had some of the cheaper micro center sliver compound on my cpu, idk if it makes a big difference in the temp, but if so what are the better kinds... thank you to everyone that has replyed to my threads, and thank you for all your help!


----------



## kodex (Aug 22, 2008)

lilkiduno said:


> so what you are saying is that in oder for me to have a toggle switch i still need to have a push button switch...



Nope.  You just have to flip it to on, then off.  To turn your computer off at the switch, flip it back the the on position till it turns off.



lilkiduno said:


> hey i have a question to all the modders and over clockers out on this fourm... what is the best thermal grease to buy? i had some of the cheaper micro center sliver compound on my cpu, idk if it makes a big difference in the temp, but if so what are the better kinds... thank you to everyone that has replyed to my threads, and thank you for all your help!



Tests have shown the Arctic Cooling MX2 is the best you can get.  If that Microcenter paste is about the same a stock, you can probably knock-off somewhere around 5C at idle, and a bit more at load.  I wouldn't doubt that the stuff you bought is better than stock.


----------



## lilkiduno (Aug 22, 2008)

kodex said:


> Tests have shown the Arctic Cooling MX2 is the best you can get.  If that Microcenter paste is about the same a stock, you can probably knock-off somewhere around 5C at idle, and a bit more at load.  I wouldn't doubt that the stuff you bought is better than stock.



thank you very much.... do you know of any where i could get a cheap 8800 GTS (g92)< i think... the one with the kool bos with the bolts look...eVGA


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you for replying kodex. Do not currently have web at home so did not reply sooner.

@liki

Regarding kodex's reply, it is correct. Also, IMO, truly does not matter which thermal paste. I live by the rule of thumb, AS5 for an IHS, MX2 for on die cooling, Ceramique for watercooling. @GTS Get a 9800GTX/ GTX260 or HD4850/HD3870 instead. IMO, much better bang for buck.


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 23, 2008)

it's funny how the one person whose name is on the title of this thread hasn't popped in yet to offer sage advice.....


----------



## tkpenalty (Aug 23, 2008)

lilkiduno said:


> i need to know if i can use a jet fighter type switch for my power switch?
> 
> this was my initail plan to wire a jet fighter type toggle switch as my main power switch would i have to do a hidden push button switch and the jet fighter switch between them for it to work?
> 
> ...



Back on your original idea, I'd make the switch hooked up to the PSU's switch that turns the poewr on or off, then have another switch connected to the rest of your gear, like your monitor etc, then finally a push button switch for "ignition" .

Just like a F1


----------



## lilkiduno (Aug 24, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @GTS Get a 9800GTX/ GTX260 or HD4850/HD3870 instead. IMO, much better bang for buck.



well right now i have one 8800 GTS (g92) amd i was wondering where i could get another one from i would like to have two of them ust to have em


----------



## lilkiduno (Aug 24, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Back on your original idea, I'd make the switch hooked up to the PSU's switch that turns the poewr on or off, then have another switch connected to the rest of your gear, like your monitor etc



huh?????




tkpenalty said:


> then finally a push button switch for "ignition" .
> 
> Just like a F1




yeah i have been told having an ignition button would be pretty kool, the more i think about it the more i wouldn't mind doing it


----------

